# where to find some prints ?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tell any General Contractor you are a brand new fresh out of the box electrical contractor and have never given anybody a bid before. He will give you lots and lots of blueprints to play with right then and there........................


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Tell any General Contractor you are a brand new fresh out of the box electrical contractor and have never given anybody a bid before. He will give you lots and lots of blueprints to play with right then and there........................


You are brutal. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok then , the real answer. Try the department of accounting and general services or some such in your area. Ask where the bid room is at. Most places you do not have to put down any deposit for blueprints on public works plans. Just sign the sheet and off you go with nice prints for that public school lighting upgrade...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

The point is to not leave any prints, have no witnesses and destroy the weapon.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Zaped said:


> If you want to buy used furniture you go to the local thrift shop. Where do you go to get used or free prints ( prints, including electrical, of any building project ) ? I would like to get some prints to have to study for purpose of getting better and quicker at reading and interpreting the prints. So I can get work done faster. Where does a person find some prints of anything commercial? ( yeh, there are prints on the job, but I seek some prints to study at home, to peruse and study without having to rush ).


 
Draw them, or have someone help you........


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Google


----------

